# HR23 hard drive size



## sdocean (Oct 25, 2009)

Do the HR23 now come with a 1TB hard drive?

Have any other models started coming larger than 500GB drives in them?

I am seeing HR23 ads with them for these hours:

HD recording capacity: 100 hours

SD recording capacity: 400 hours

And titles like this: D* HR23 (1 000 GB) 400-Hours Video Recorder


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

500 GB drive in the HR23. I have not heard of anything bigger.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Out of curiosity: where are you seeing these ads at?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

As Barryb said, the HR23-700 has a 500 GB hard drive. This would make the upto 100 hrs HD the round about correct number. 

Mike


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

sdocean said:


> Do the HR23 now come with a 1TB hard drive?
> 
> Have any other models started coming larger than 500GB drives in them?
> 
> ...


A 1TB disk gives a HD recording capacity in the neighborhood of 225 hours (+/- 25hrs).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> A 1TB disk gives a HD recording capacity in the neighborhood of 225 hours (+/- 25hrs).


While that is true, that isn't the size drive that comes stock in the HR23.

You can buy them with that capacity but they would have to supported by the company that did the upgrade.

225 is a lot of hours. It would be nice if the current DVRs came with a 1TB drive. They are pretty cheap these days so it's not an unreasonable expectation...IMO anyway. 

Mike


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> While that is true, that isn't the size drive that comes stock in the HR23.


You are correct and that was the point of pointing out what capacity 1TB provides. The OP said he was seeing advertised capacities of 100 hours of HD recordings and asked if that meant that the DVR had a 1TB drive. If the DVR had a 1TB drive as the OP thought it might, he would see advertised capacities of >200 hours, not 100 hours.



> 225 is a lot of hours. It would be nice if the current DVRs came with a 1TB drive. They are pretty cheap these days so it's not an unreasonable expectation...IMO anyway.


225 hours is nice but the prices of 2TB disks are dropping and 475 hours is even nicer. A 2TB disk can now be had for $170... less that what I paid for a 750GB disk 2 years ago when I got my first HR20. The way I look at it, that's just a few bucks a month amortized over the life of the DVR, and well worth it compared to how much I actually spend for my recurring subscription expenses related to watching TV.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to see a link to that ad mentioned by the OP.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

I've seen what the OP is referring to on EBay. So not really an ad per se...but I have seen them as well.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Things like http://www.weaknees.com/directv-hd-dvr-upgrade.php are most likely what the OP is talking about.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Weaknees claims they are an authorized DirecTv dealer, yet are offering to upgrade leased boxes. Would this be a DirecTv authorized upgrade?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Weaknees claims they are an authorized DirecTv dealer, yet are offering to upgrade leased boxes. Would this be a DirecTv authorized upgrade?


There's been a lot of talk about this. When asked directly if it was a violation of DirecTV's subscriber agreement, Weaknees did not answer the question. Yet, they seem to be an authorized retailer still. It's almost as if DirecTV is turning a blind eye to their upgrade practice, but I couldn't and won't say that for certain.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

500GB is the largest internal unit "legally" offered.

If you want something larger...say 1TB or 2 TB...there's always the option of eSata external storage.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

barryb said:


> Things like http://www.weaknees.com/directv-hd-dvr-upgrade.php are most likely what the OP is talking about.


"_For both upgrade paths, *copy services are available*. If you send us your DVR, we will copy your contents to the new internal or external drive. $59"_
They must pay royalty to us, who publish the procedure here.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

barryb said:


> Things like http://www.weaknees.com/directv-hd-dvr-upgrade.php are most likely what the OP is talking about.


Does Weaknees know something that we don't here at DBSTalk. From the page you linked...



> We now offer upgrades for all DirecTV HR20, HR21, HR22 and HR23 DVRs.
> These upgrade drives also work with the standard definition R22 and *R23* DirecTV DVRs.


Hmmmm....

- Merg


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I have no clue WHO at DirecTv to direct this question to, but if they in fact, turn a blind eye to Weaknees upgrades, I wonder if there is someone at DirecTv who would be able to grant a user permission to do so if they assume the risk of damage? I really would like to put one of the low power WD 2TB drives in my HR22. The problem with eSATA, is it appears to have a risk of erasing the drives contents if it loads the drive and somehow believes the file system is not valid, hence performing a repartition during its startup. That and the power savings to the UPS without having to run a 100W power brick for the eSATA.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> I have no clue WHO at DirecTv to direct this question to, but if they in fact, turn a blind eye to Weaknees upgrades, I wonder if there is someone at DirecTv who would be able to grant a user permission to do so if they assume the risk of damage? I really would like to put one of the low power WD 2TB drives in my HR22. The problem with eSATA, is it appears to have a risk of erasing the drives contents if it loads the drive and somehow believes the file system is not valid, hence performing a repartition during its startup. That and the power savings to the UPS without having to run a 100W power brick for the eSATA.


+1. 2TB Internal WD20EADS!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> I have no clue WHO at DirecTv to direct this question to, but if they in fact, turn a blind eye to Weaknees upgrades, I wonder if there is someone at DirecTv who would be able to grant a user permission to do so if they assume the risk of damage? I really would like to put one of the low power WD 2TB drives in my HR22. The problem with eSATA, is it appears to have a risk of erasing the drives contents if it loads the drive and somehow believes the file system is not valid, hence performing a repartition during its startup. That and the power savings to the UPS without having to run a 100W power brick for the eSATA.


It all comes down to leased units vs owned.

Some folks here have one, the other, or both in their setups.

Owned units can be upgraded with internal drives.

Leased units cannot (penalites for tampering with them can result in expensive charges).

The maximum drive size supported in any case is 2TB. A number of users have successfully upgrade with internal drives up to 2TB.

Before trying to do any upgrade, confirm with DirecTV if the unit you are considering "upgrading" is indeed yours or a leased unit - they have records that will confirm it. I got an written e-mail on that...I have several owned and 1 leased unit here.


----------



## Rensselaerian (Nov 7, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It all comes down to leased units vs owned.
> 
> Owned units can be upgraded with internal drives.
> 
> Leased units cannot (penalites for tampering with them can result in expensive charges).


How can you actually buy a DirecTV HD DVR to OWN if DirecTV is always claiming that *it* owns all of its DVRs, and that what you are paying for is actually only a lease? I have a real problem with this--if I am shelling out a couple of hundred bucks for a piece of electronic equipment, in my view, it's my money, I'm buying it, don't tell me I don't own it.

This is really frustrating. I have priced out the DirecTV HR-23 on Amazon.com and at least one other customer who bought an HR-23 from a seller on Amazon found out afterward that what he purchased was a lease, supposedly not the machine to own.

If I get an HR-23 and want to upgrade the hard drive storage capacity, I'd like to do it internally (just seems neater that way to me), but if the machine I paid for is actually owned by DirecTV, what penalties would I be subjecting myself to?

Does anyone on this board know where/how I can actually *buy* an HR-23 to OWN that DirecTV will acknowledge is mine?

Thanks--


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*Rensselaerian,*

It is possible to purchase a DirecTV receiver (more on that in a moment). The amount you pay to DirecTV or another retailer (Amazon, Best Buy, Weaknees) is called an upfront lease fee. You are not paying full price for the receiver. In the past DirecTV would let you pay full price if you desired ($400+ for an HD-DVR), but they generally don't do that know. So, even though you are paying for it, you do not own it. It is a lease.

It is still possible to find the HR21-Pro at some retailers. The HR21-Pro, when purchased, is an owned receiver as you pay the full price for it. One of the other ways people of owned receivers is that they owned a receiver in the past and had it replaced under the Protection Plan when that owned receiver failed.

It is also possible to find one for sale on ebay or Craigslist, however, not every one for sale is owned. What I mean by that is people will sell receivers on those sites when they are in fact leased. If you decide to go that route, get the receiver ID and contact the Access Card Team at DirecTV. They can tell you if the receiver is owned vs. leased, deactivated, and has no outstanding balance. Do this before you purchase the receiver to make sure you are getting an owned receiver. If you do this, you will still need to purchase a new access card from DirecTV ($20).

Something to consider is that if you have an owned receiver and then get it replaced by DirecTV for free (which can be done) if it stops working is that the replacement will be a lease if you do not have the Protection Plan.

As for opening up and modifying/tampering with a leased receiver, along with being a violation of the equipment lease agreement, DirecTV can charge you for the receiver in full or even cancel your account.

BTW, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

- Merg


----------



## Rensselaerian (Nov 7, 2009)

I did not know about checking the receiver ID number on units on eBay to see if they are owned vs. leased before buying (or "leasing"). A valuable tip, thank you.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As a follow-up, do not purchase the receiver if it turns out to be a lease. DirecTV will not let you activate it as the seller should have returned it to them.

- Merg


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The Merg said:


> ..., you will still need *to purchase a new access card* from DirecTV ($20).
> ...


Actually, you can't *BUY *smart card. Just read what written on its back side.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

barryb said:


> I would like to see a link to that ad mentioned by the OP.


Circuit City has them for $179.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Actually, you can't *BUY *smart card. Just read what written on its back side.


True. It's not a purchase (in the same way that purchasing a receiver is not a purchase). The Access Card is owned at all times by DirecTV, which is why you need to return it (or destroy it at their request) whenever you deactivate a receiver that it is attached to. The $20 you pay to them is actually for them to ship it to you.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> True. It's not a purchase (in the same way that purchasing a receiver is not a purchase). The Access Card is owned at all times by DirecTV, which is why you need to return it (or destroy it at their request) whenever you deactivate a receiver that it is attached to. The $20 you pay to them is actually for them to ship it to you.
> 
> - Merg


I just called the ACT and asked them specifically what the $20 was for and, as usual, you're right.

What could they possibly do with an access card, in the context of shipping and handling, that costs $20? That is more (just pennies, but more) than the shipping and handling for an HR.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I just called the ACT and asked them specifically what the $20 was for and, as usual, you're right.
> 
> *What could* they possibly do with an access card, in the context of shipping and handling, that costs $20? That is more (just pennies, but more) than the shipping and handling for an HR.
> 
> Rich


The old card can store up to about $30 in purchases before turning the receiver off if it can't call them in.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> The old card can store up to about $30 in purchases before turning the receiver off if it can't call them in.


That's not procure the $20 cost.

I would say it's same kind of way to milk money from customers as those famous upfront lease fee for each DVR ($199).


----------



## markp (Mar 4, 2004)

Just curious if any of the HR23 units are exhibiting any of the problematic and annoying hard drive sounds that the HR21/HR22 units are seeing after this recent software update?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can say only that my HR21 and HR23 are both a little noisier after a reboot, and in general are a tad bit noisier than they were, but not enough that it's an issue for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The old card can store up to about $30 in purchases before turning the receiver off if it can't call them in.


But when you purchase an HR you have to get an access card with it, it doesn't come with one. So again, what could possibly cost $20 for a card to be shipped?

Rich


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> But when you purchase an HR you have to get an access card with it, it doesn't come with one. So again, what could possibly cost $20 for a card to be shipped?
> 
> Rich


Just for starters, theres the actuall cost of the card, warehousing, warehouse staff, fedex over night charges, etc, etc, etc.

Don't forget that they are a for profit company and *gasp* may mark things up to make a profit.

The damn entitlement mentality of some is out of control. Gimmie, gimme, gimmie, free, free, free. Please.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I can say only that my HR21 and HR23 are both a little noisier after a reboot, and in general are a tad bit noisier than they were, but not enough that it's an issue for me.


I can't help but wonder why I don't get these issues. And I can't attribute it to luck, my luck is usually all bad. When I do get an issue it's usually a monstrous issue.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Just for starters, theres the actuall cost of the card, warehousing, warehouse staff, fedex over night charges, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Don't forget that they are a for profit company and *gasp* may mark things up to make a profit.
> 
> The damn entitlement mentality of some is out of control. Gimmie, gimme, gimmie, free, free, free. Please.


I don't mind paying for it. I'm just curious. I'm pretty sure that if I made an issue out of the price, I'd get them for nothing, but $20 is not worth arguing about. It just seems strange that they can send you an HR for less than an access card. Do you not see the inequity in that?

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> But when you purchase an HR you have to get an access card with it, it doesn't come with one. So again, what could possibly cost $20 for a card to be shipped?
> 
> Rich


All the "new" receivers have always come with a card.
Buying a "used" receiver would require a new card, since cards can't be transferred between accounts.
"What if" the used receiver was not connected to a phoneline or networked and the owner had maxed the card out before disconnecting the receiver?
The card "could be" holding $20-30 worth of PPV charges.
To activate this receiver, it needs a fresh card.
[another] "What if", customers ran up charges on the card and then called to say the card needed to be replaced?
Not that this is a problem or the only reason DirecTV charges $20 each, "but" I can see "some sense" to the charge.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I don't mind paying for it. I'm just curious. I'm pretty sure that if I made an issue out of the price, I'd get them for nothing, but $20 is not worth arguing about. It just seems strange that they can send you an HR for less than an access card. Do you not see the inequity in that?
> 
> Rich


Nope don't see the inequity in it at all.

Perhaps, they really only want to charge $10, but jacked up to $20 to break even on customers, who as you say "made an issue out of the price, I'd get them for nothing" crowd. 

The card also doesn't trigger a commitment either, unlike a new box.

It's their right to choose to charge whatever they want. It's your right to pay it or move on to other providers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> All the "new" receivers have always come with a card.
> Buying a "used" receiver would require a new card, since cards can't be transferred between accounts.
> "What if" the used receiver was not connected to a phoneline or networked and the owner had maxed the card out before disconnecting the receiver?
> The card "could be" holding $20-30 worth of PPV charges.
> ...


OK. As usual I don't understand, but I'll go with your reasoning.

Rich


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Also, doesn't the access card contain encryption routines that have to be licensed? I would imagine that costs them a fee for each card as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DogLover said:


> Also, doesn't the access card contain encryption routines that have to be licensed? I would imagine that costs them a fee for each card as well.


That's not quite what I meant when I first posed the question. When you buy an HR that's used and ''owned'', you have to buy a card. OK, I get that, wasn't always like that, used to be if you bought an HR and it came with the original card you could activate it. So if D* wanted to save money, which is the same as making money in this context, they could just activate the cards that most people that sell the HRs for one reason or another don't have any use for and usually throw it in the box anyway. What changed in their access card policy that we need a brand new card?

Sorry got off the track there. The reason I posed the question was that when D* tells you you'll have to get a new card for an HR they tell you the cost is for shipping and handling. At least that's what I was told the last two times I bought a card.

Boy, are we off topic. 

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

By their definition, the card do not belong to you in any case; so the $20 is bogus charge.
You can't buy it - you can't sell it... But they will pull the $20 bill from your wallet because you can't use receiver or DVR without it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> By their definition, the card do not belong to you in any case; so the $20 is bogus charge.
> You can't buy it - you can't sell it... But they will pull the $20 bill from your wallet because you can't use receiver or DVR without it.


I just tried arguing that point with the Retention Dept. Like talking to a wall. I also asked what the reason was for the charge for the card. Shipping and handling.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> I just tried arguing that point with the Retention Dept. Like talking to a wall. I also asked what the reason was for the charge for the card. Shipping and handling.
> 
> Rich


Damn !

It's integral part of any type of DTV receiver; without it any device is useless.
I would imagine if you lost it or your kid cut it on pieces ... but actually sell it to you in case of their own restrictions; the $20 cannot be a s/h price.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Damn !
> 
> It's integral part of any type of DTV receiver; without it any device is useless.
> I would imagine if you lost it or your kid cut it on pieces ... but actually sell it to you in case of their own restrictions; the $20 cannot be a s/h price.


Just repeating what I just heard. Called the ACT and they told me the reason we can't use the previous owner's card was possible piracy. I wonder how that works? Doesn't make sense.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I just tried arguing that point with the Retention Dept. Like talking to a wall. I also asked what the reason was for the charge for the card. Shipping and handling.
> 
> Rich


Shipping and handling should not be over $10 at any stretch of the imagination!!!

CORPORATE GREED!!! :nono:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Just repeating what I just heard. Called the ACT and they told me the reason we can't use the previous owner's card was possible piracy. I wonder how that works? Doesn't make sense.
> 
> Rich


"possible piracy" - yeah, possible - but the money are real.  So, we had a punishment for suggestion.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Just repeating what I just heard. Called the ACT and they told me the reason we can't use the previous owner's card was possible piracy. I wonder how that works? Doesn't make sense.
> 
> Rich


I wonder about this. I purchased an 'Owned' H20 receiver from a buddy and the card came with it. I then called Directv and they activated it in my name without any issues.

Unfortunately, the H20 died a couple of months back and D* replaced it for free with a 'Leased' receiver. I asked about sending the card back to them and they told me to keep it. Since it is married to the receiver, I guess it is pretty much useless to anyone else. Somehow I thought they would want it back.

Sorry about getting too far off-topic.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It all depends on who you speak to at Directv. I have been told to send the card back with the receiver but no one ever checks. 

Bottom Line is they don't want someone else to use that card in another receiever and get Free Directv but how can they do that if the card has been deactivated???


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Richierich, may I ask where you came into that information? I've been told that DIRECTV does check for access cards in returned receivers. Just because they decide not to take action against those who do not return cards doesn't mean they don't check.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

R0am3r said:


> I wonder about this. I purchased an 'Owned' H20 receiver from a buddy and the card came with it. I then called Directv and they activated it in my name without any issues.
> 
> Unfortunately, the H20 died a couple of months back and D* replaced it for free with a 'Leased' receiver. I asked about sending the card back to them and they told me to keep it. Since it is married to the receiver, I guess it is pretty much useless to anyone else. Somehow I thought they would want it back.
> 
> Sorry about getting too far off-topic.


You should have gotten an "owned" receiver if you belonged to the Protection Plan and had bought a new card when you got the original receiver.

Rich


----------



## INSIDERINFO (Nov 3, 2009)

like rich584 said should have got a owned one but you can call the acdt at direct and get them to change it to owned as long as you had the pro plan and it wasnt a upgrade the you might had a loyal cust free upgrade and the csr just orderd like that to be free instead of using the pro plan and they can act the reciever even though the card was in someone elses name not supp to but it will work if the csr tries to and the card only works for that reciever not in another so they dont care if you keep it they only want it if you return the reciever


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Richierich, may I ask where you came into that information? I've been told that DIRECTV does check for access cards in returned receivers. Just because they decide not to take action against those who do not return cards doesn't mean they don't check.


I had a problem with my DVR and I was told to take out the Access Card and put it back in, etc. Finally, I was told to send the unit back in for a replacement and I did just that. However, I realized after I had mailed it that the Access Card was still lying on the counter top and I had forgot to put it back in. They never checked to see if it was in the DVR I had sent back so I kept it and asked later and they told me just to keep it in case anyone asked about it but that they didn't need it back. I still have it but of course I don't need it or use it so it just sits there unused.

If they had checked then they would have called me or emailed me for the Access Card. I know of others who have accidentally forgot to send their Access Cards back in so obviously they don't check for them. I would think that they would check because they wouldn't want someone to use that Access Card Illegally!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's well known two facts - *you can't *use it for illegal view and *DTV can *re-assign it for other DVR.


----------

